# A couple Wauk-A-Way ponies..(pics)



## Leeana (May 29, 2010)

I have been following the wauk-a-way dispersal closely, its a matter that is dear to my heart and when I heard about Doc Wempe's current situation it just hit close to home. I am an STNA and work in a nursing home / extended care facility and deal with memory loss/confused residents as my career & have a passion for the shetland ponies, so when I heard of Doc's situation it really tugged on the heart strings and I felt compelled to own a couple of his ponies. To have a program he was so passionate about and put so many years of work into and then one day it just be gone really saddens me, its something out of everyones control, but it really did pull on my heart strings...

My good friend Ellen has been helping Tracey and took two shipments of the ponies, I went down today to take a look at them - They are all AMAZING and I feel beyond privileged to have an amazing friend like Ellen to allow me to come check out the mares and select a couple to add to my shetland program that I am putting together. These photos are not fancy, but I wanted to share with you the wauk a way ponies that I welcome into my breeding program...

Wauk A Way Kitty aka "Kee Kee".....this mare was LOVE at first sight. She is by Masters Painted Nites Domino and out of Kittys Lady C&M, She is a 2005 mare. She goes back to War Whoop, Kid Lee and a lot of the Winks breeding. Im in love with her head...She will be a future girlfriend of Jack and Rox E. It was funny as I said to myself as soon as I seen her "she is mine!" and later after everything ellen said "I brought that one up bc I knew you would want her" LOL..












Wauk A Way Haley ....she is a 2008 filly sired by Wauk A Way Chief Big Heart and out of Kids Sun Bonnet C&m. She is tiny, will be my classic under show mare next year. She is really neat......
















(continued in next post)


----------



## Leeana (May 29, 2010)

Single G's Cherokee Maiden....Bay w/ Chrome broodmare she is a DAUGHTER of War Whoop and out of Knights Summer Wish. She is really nice, a little older. She is bred to J-J's Painted Duke and heavy in foal right now...she is like 42".


----------



## dgrminis (May 30, 2010)

Leeana,

Congrats on your new girls... I have to admit I am jealous though... My first two picks were Kitty and Cherokee Maiden however someone had already spoken for them when we got our 3 girls and then the other person fell through but since I already had the 3 I wasnt able to get more.... Congrats Again and I cannot wait to see Cherokee's foal!


----------



## Leeana (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, Yes I fell in love with Kitty instantly, Ellen is just the most amazing person you could ever meet and I will forever be thankful for her allowing these ponies into my program.

I think Cherokee Maiden was the only mare that was in foal from the dispersal and the resuling foal will have both my and Ellens farm name on it, I have a couple special names picked out to honor Doc Wempe and Wauk A Way farm..

I'm going to breed Cherokee Maiden and Kee Kee to Jack Of Diamonds (Michigans Liberty Jack son) next Spring - Cannot wait!!!!!

Haley is going to be shown either classic under or foundation once I get to see how she conditions out. But she is really small, we measured her sister yesterday at Ellens and she was just over 36" mature..I think she will be a future girlfriend for Rox E my Mardi Gras son.


----------



## dgrminis (May 30, 2010)

I believe you are correct on her being the only one that was bred. Or at least she is the only one that Tracy mentioned to me that was bred. We have considered adding an ASPC stud to our herd now but are not sure what we really have planned for the girls yet.... First off is to get them used to being handled and then after that we will just have to see...


----------



## Leeana (May 30, 2010)

My friend has Wauk A Way Luke The Duke too, I don't think she is planning on keeping him as she already as several nice colts / stallions...

I seen him yesterday too - looks AMAZING.


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice mares all around, I am sure they will be producing some great babies for you. But if you want to get rid of that ugly one Haley, you can send her down our way and she can have a life home here at Cherryville Farms. LOL I really like her!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 2, 2010)

Cherokee Maiden foaled a beautiful bay with chrome colt at midnight yesterday....pictures coming soon


----------



## Ellen (Jun 8, 2010)

Leanna,

You are too kind! I am the lucky one, having a dear friend to help me by taking some of these beautiful girls and not fancy little colt.

I still think you need another girl friend for Jack next year. LOL!





Thanks again!

Ellen


----------

